# Anderson ranch waiting........



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well its my turn  I always enjoy witching others waiting posts and seeing babies so took a break from getting everything ready (I'm terrible about waiting till the last minute) and snap some pictures since it was such a nice day. Please ignore the mud on their legs. I swear they are not living in a mucky mess, their feeders when they get low makes the does get down on their knees to eat. But i have fixed it and now just being driven nuts waiting for it to come off their legs lol
But I sold quite a few does this year and only have 45 to kid. The first one should be due in 12 days. 
Hopefully I can get them uploaded since I usually the app on here :/


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Absolutely adore the picture with the tongue stuck out. I think mine do this behind my back when they don't agree with me about Replamin being good for them. You have some nice looking does!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And heres some from a few weeks ago


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:wow: :hubbahubba:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And thats all I got lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Absolutely adore the picture with the tongue stuck out. I think mine do this behind my back when they don't agree with me about Replamin being good for them. You have some nice looking does!


lol Thats my old lady Bugs. We adore the goof ball. She isn't the pretties but she is a sweet heart and gives loads of milk, so she stays for life.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Holy cow! Some of those girls are huge! They are all so gorgeous:inlove: Im a sucker for spots :hubbahubba:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sweet trumps pretty any day. I think she is pretty because she has kind eyes and a wise expression.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I think your herd is gorgeous, too. I especially like the doe in second picture posted. The white marbelized with black I have not seen before. Is she LaBoer with Boer ears or Boer?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh sandynubians I am a sucker for spots too lol now don’t get me wrong I won’t keep it buy just because it has spots but they defiantly make a nice little twist especially with the boers. 
Dwarf dad, she is a 99.9% Boer for like the 10th generation lol her name is Ghost Because or her odd color.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love the white one laying down, if she was shaggier she'd look like a llama kushing. You're herd is gorgeous and colorful. You must get such joy when you look out your window and watch them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL "only 45 to kid" 

The first is in 12 days - when is the last due?

They look really great! Are they on full alfalfa hay and protein tubs again this year?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful doe's cant wait to see your babys!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> LOL "only 45 to kid"
> 
> The first is in 12 days - when is the last due?
> 
> They look really great! Are they on full alfalfa hay and protein tubs again this year?


The last one should be due February 15, but I have 7 unknown due and they can kid as late as March 17, that's the day I have down when I took the bucks out.
And yes just alfalfa and the tubs. So far I've been pleased going this way so I think I'll stick with it 
45 still seems like a lot but when I got them all in to give BOSE I looked at them and thought wow where did they all go! Usually I kid out 60-70, but I have to say it was nice not spending all day giving shots that day so I might just like the smaller herd come kidding time lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking great.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't know how you do it. I'm ripping my hair out with just 2/3 bred....
I can't wait for the pictures


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> I don't know how you do it. I'm ripping my hair out with just 2/3 bred....
> I can't wait for the pictures


Honestly for the most part it's not that bad. Instead of watching just one or two I just have a small list in my pocket lol but I still need to check, and worry, no matter how many are on it. The only time it gets hard is when they all decide to go at once and more then one needs help or the weather is cold and I'm running around like a mad man trying to get everyone in a stall. But it will be easier this year because I cut their pen down and it's now basically like a big triangle into the house. Just not having to sweet talk a hormonal goat in labor to let me catch her and drag her across the 5 acres they are normally in is going to be a huge life saver though!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful herd! Love all the colour! My girls are due around the same time. Will be watching your thread!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

45 to kid!! Wow! Those are some huge bellies!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww good luck minibarn on your kidding!! We will have sleepless nights together lol 
And thank you everyone! I finally got their stalls up just in case one of the 7 unknown got bred before the others. Now I just need to figure out where to put cameras and find my extension cords and I’m ready!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well a huge storm came rolling in, we are getting .60 inches every hour and my good girls said yep that's the kind of weather we want to bring our offspring into the world lol Bugs had quads, two does and two bucks. One little doe is already totally full of personality, right off the bat the first kid and I want to keep her lol








While she was cleaning the first one I went to check on everyone else. I hear a baby in the other shed and went over and Ghost had a little paint buckling. Got her moved, helped Bugs kid #2 and #3 threw their small traffic jam and then Ghost had a dapple doeling.








But they were good girls and were all done by 2 before this crazy wind and temp drop showed up so I'll forgive going on such a terrible day lol. 2 down 43 to go


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

Incredible thank you for the pictures of the babys and the goats


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

So stinking adorable!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Congrats!!!! Wow.... your starting off with a bang 4, 3, what's next?! Will you pull some to bottle feed? 
I love your goats, I love that you are able to raise them without the need of feed during pregnancy and they look great with limited issues! 

I am still amazed at kidding out so many does in such a short amount of time! Yet I wish we had a big enough place to have several more goats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh so cute! That makes a dreary day so much better! 
Congratulations on your newest little ones.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the new additions. With 43 does to go, there will be a sea of active kids to watch grow, play amongst and wade through. A version of 4 legged Romper Room. 
(clap)


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on the great start! They are adorable. I'm just coming to the end of my 16 preggo does and can't imagine kidding 45! Hope they all go well!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hooray! What a great way to start your season. Sounds like it was a good thing you were there for the quads.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wowie Zowie! Those are some adorable kids. Congratulations.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! That is starting with a bang. Average three per doe, only 129 more kids untill end of kidding!:run:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on the healthy babies!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys! I’m super happy having such a wonderful start! Almost makes me forgive them all for the all night checks for nothing I’ve been doing for the past week lol 
Salteylove- I think she would have got them on her own. It wasn’t that bad. She was just taking a while and up and down so I said I better see what is going on. There was the sack and I broke it because I couldn’t feel anything then another sack so I broke that and they both kinda shot out. The third one came out, on its own no stopping it, with a front leg over its head. 
HoosierShadow- I am crossing my fingers that if anyone out there is going to have a single they have it today so I can graft a few on. If not two will come off. I’m just not sure what two lol usually what I do is pull boys and just sell them to my friend who has dairy goats and she raises them but I have a jersey now and she will have her calf in about a month. I was thinking this year instead of selling any bottle kids I would keep them all since I will have a lot of milk. But I’m still a little in shock Bugs gave me quads and looking at the other goats I’m not sure if I will have enough milk for everyone! I basically need to just think on it lol 
I do fairly well kidding them out, except when things don’t go well! It never seems to be just a small issue it’s always a big one. My daughter stayed home yesterday because Bugs is kinda the favorite one around here and I have to say after having her help if she asks to go on homeschool one more time I’m going to let her lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wowza, all adorable.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Jubillee!! This right here is what keeps me from selling them all off when they make me so very mad lol 
Well we flooded last night BAD and it went into most of my stalls and I told the girls NO KIDDING today but Bootsie didn't get the memo lol she had twin doelings.








Ghost is her twin and I have them right across from each other and they are telling each other all about their babies lol them and their Dam Xena are a very close family and Xena is not very happy her girls are locked up. 
But I was able to get all to the feed store and buy a bunch of wood shavings (i hate cleaning those but so nice for wet) and more straw so I'm ready for the rest to kid and have them way up away from the wet ground :/


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow! Incredible looking dapples.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gorgeous little girls! I'm sorry you're flooding, that makes life miserable. I'm glad you made it out and back safely to keep the cuties dry tho.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

THose dapples! This thread is going to just be full of babies for awhile LOL. I need to be entertained with baby pictures, 13 days over here before any babies show up!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And of course they love to kid during the worst weather, but glad you were able to fix them up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jubillee said:


> THose dapples! This thread is going to just be full of babies for awhile LOL. I need to be entertained with baby pictures, 13 days over here before any babies show up!


The last 2 weeks are the WORSE on waiting! 
Thank you guys! Everything should dry out petty fast, I just looked at the weather and it's going to be 65 in a few days! $500 says not a single one will kid then lol
Rainbow dash had HUGE triplets this morning. I woke up right in time to grab them up and get them inside before they got too cold. I need to move some hay around today and start pulling kids for bottle kids. 
But 4 does down 41 to go!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all so cute :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

You are amazing. I can't even fathom how you get everything done. Great looking dappled kids too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, love the dapples.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The dapple kids are two of the most beautiful goats I've seen.
Spectacular. (thumbup)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

wifeof1 said:


> You are amazing. I can't even fathom how you get everything done. Great looking dappled kids too.


Right now? Coffee and Mountain Dew lol 
So here is two or Rainbow Dash's escape kids








Then taffy had a dapple buck and a red doeling. She is a FF and she did amazing and a wonderful mom and snorts at me lol 








And then while I was laying down wood shavings trying to get the next stall ready I heard yelling. Ran out and Pebbles had a massive head hanging out of her. I couldn't get it pushed back in and I couldn't get my hand in there. I called my mom over to come help because she is super good at heads only and they freak me out (my first ever kidding was a head only and both mom and baby died) so two minutes later she does the same with the same results. We decided we need to just pull. It was terrible! I couldn't get it by myself I wasn't strong enough and my dad has to help. We finally got him out, I thought he was dead so I yelled to my son to grab one of rainbows kids. He started breathing but I wasn't sure he would live. Slathered birth on the other kid and Pebbles was over the moon. I just kept rubbing the little guy and he finally started to really look good! Here he is with his adopted sister









Now the odd part and I may need to start a new thread about it because I've never had one like his. His front legs do NOT go straight! They don't bend back they bend forward and will not go straight at the knees or the ankle which now I get why it was so dang hard to get him out! 
While I was getting him to live my dad lol he's a funny funny cattle man that likes the goats but has nothing to do with them. He grabbed Fancy up and told me she was laying there grunting she is going to have kids soon lol so he got her all staples up and a camera up and I just didn't have the heart to tell him she has been groaning for the last month lol but she seems very happy in her stall so I'll leave her be till I need the stall. After that buck kid I REALLY hope I won't need it till tomorrow at the very earliest!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Incredible. And how many more to go?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! you need to write a book about your every day life as a goat farmer lol!!! I am so glad everyone is doing okay! That is very scary with the buckling, he looks massive! Is he solid red? He looks like he is slightly dappled in the pic, but maybe I am tired and seeing it wrong.
Did you start a thread about his legs? Maybe try to get pics of him. Could he have just been cramped up in mom? if needed maybe some Bo-Se or Selenium E Gel and a little bit of B-Complex, hopefully his legs will be just fine in a few days. 

Love the color your getting with the babies, they are all adorable!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Do you just nap at the kidding stalls? Glad you got him! Beyond amazed at what you have going.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No believe it or not I’m one of those people who has to have it super quiet to sleep. I wasn’t when I was younger but I think when I had the kids (human lol) that’s when it changed.
Yes he is dapple! I’ll have to get a better picture of him. He is red and has some black and some white spots. He’s a pretty cool looking guy. I haven’t made a post yet I’m going to wait till tomorrow when there’s sun light so people can see exactly what is going on. He does just fine he wiggles around to get to mom and I think she knows he’s not 100% right so she is right there when ever he makes a sound. He is a very big boy but Pebbles is a big girl so I don’t really see him being cramped in there but he very possible could have been. I was so exhausted I didn’t get him weighed yet. We have more rain coming Sunday so I need to make sure it doesn’t get inside the stalls this time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

wifeof1 said:


> Incredible. And how many more to go?


I THINK I have 38 to go lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Holy smokes you've been busy! Congratulations on all your adorable kids. Hopefully the little buckling just needs some time to get his legs sorted out. Looking forward to the pics. Try to stay dry


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly I'm sure Time is what he needs too I'm just mite curious why. It's not a classic deficiency of selenium, at least that I have ever seen. But it guess it could probably just be a fluke odd ball thing that happens. Who knows. 
But here is a better picture of him. He's adorable!!








You can see basically what is going on with those front legs.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

No clue what to suggest but he's beautifully marked and VERY adorable 

Question: can you manually straighten them out or are they fused in that position? If you can straighten them maybe splints?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can get them a little note straight then they are shown there but not absolutely straight. I thought about splints too but I don’t know if that’s a good idea since they won’t go totally straight. The plan is to just keep helping him try to get them straight. Maybe it will stretch the tendons or something. He can get up on his feet (the tips) so I think between that and my help it might help.......hopefully


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That is some very good unusual coloring. I sure hope he turns out okay for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if cod liver oil would help any. My bet is on womb placement. Hopefully continued therapy will work.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

My grandson was born with really crooked legs because he was so big and in a cramped space. They put little casts on him to streigten him out. It worked out fine. He is 25 now and you would never know. 
Perhaps you can fix him too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am in love.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the photos Jessica ! Keep up the hard work! I'm patiently waiting on your LaBoers


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous! I'm going to guess his legs are womb related. We had one years ago that had weird legs, I can't seem to find pics, but she was from a first timer, decent sized baby for her. Her legs straightened out within a few days. 

I hope your able to get through with no more flooding. We are getting a lot of rain today, our swamp is looking like a lake. Thankfully we've not had any issues with flooding in the barn or the doe shelter (yet anyway). Our creek bank isn't threatening to flood, so that's a relief.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ksalvagno I gave him some today so we will see. I figured it sure wouldn't hurt any! Thank you!!! 
Wifeof1 I really considered casting him today but I don't know if I do that if it will keep the legs in this position and not stretch the tendons out. I have vet wrap so I'm prepared but going to see what happens. 
So far all I have found and herd, from you guys and a friend is just a small womb. So that's what I'm going with lol he hobbles around very well and Pebbles will stand over him to eat. 
Salteylove I was actually just thinking about you today and that I need to get you a picture of Sally 2 face. I remember you were the hair pulling brats biggest fan lol of course I thought about it as I was moving Monkey out to go in a kidding stall so couldn't get a pic lol
I don't know if anyone here remembers my post about my special girl Monkey. She was born early and very tiny. She couldn't stay warm and lived in my closet with a heater on her for a week making fast trips to mom to eat. She then had copper deficiency and was down for 3 months rebuilding her muscles. THEN lol she had swollen hocks that I was baffled over. Well usually I don't keep those goats but I love the little thing. She had her first baby today a little red doelings 








Then thunder had twin bucklings








Oreo a single buckling








Then domino (thunders daughter) had a black doelings and a black dapple buckling 








And I REALLY hope that is all for quite awhile! I didn't sleep well last night and was up early and I am so very very done for the day. I'm sure tomorrow will be a busy day though but I'll take it so if it means a quiet night (fingers crossed)


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Well.... there is a blood moon tomorrow night so good luck getting a break from kidding.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

How do you do it with 45 kidding?!?!?!? Hokey Petes. What do you do with all those kids? 

I love all your gals though. So beautiful. You’re amazing. I hope you can get some rest today.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

wifeof1 said:


> Well.... there is a blood moon tomorrow night so good luck getting a break from kidding.


lol oh they couldn't even wait for that! Bonnie's water just broke. I told her she better have something absolutely amazing because she just landed on the for sale list.....no lol after that one! Stinking girl. But yeah blood moon AND a storm!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Korita said:


> How do you do it with 45 kidding?!?!?!? Hokey Petes. What do you do with all those kids?
> 
> I love all your gals though. So beautiful. You're amazing. I hope you can get some rest today.


Most of the does are registered and I sell a lot of their kids for breeding stock. I'm doing better every year getting to sell some to FFA and 4H kids for fairs and a good amount go to market, ok ok and I usually keep a good amount as well lol usually just does but this year I'm hoping for a buck to keep


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful kids so far! Congrats on all of them. It must be amazing to see monkey with a kid after everything she went through :inlove: Goodluck with bonnie. Though I assume she is already done


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And monkey is such a good mom! I was a little worried because she is not the smartest thing I have ever seen, which is why she lived with the doelings, but she is so attentive and proud of that little girl. 
And yes Bonnie is done lol she did very well. She had it out and cleaned and nursing so fast. Which is good because she is MEAN about her baby! But she had a beautiful doeling so I have forgiven her for having her at my bed time lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties! I remember Monkey. Her doeling looks so sweet.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aw adorable


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What gorgeous,sweet little ones! How exciting. I really hope you get some sleep in but full moon and storm...let's just say...a miracle might be easier to get lol.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

It's a special moon tonight. Lunar eclipse, gets ripe around 12:40 a.m. is also a blood moon since the eclipse will tint it a reddish hue, and last but not least is also named wolf moon. This multi facet full moon is sort of like a miracle of nature. I half way want to see multiple births posted in the morning, half way don't because the temperatures and wind chill factor will be brutal. 
:reading:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Salteylove I was actually just thinking about you today and that I need to get you a picture of Sally 2 face. I remember you were the hair pulling brats biggest fan lol


Oh do you still have her?!?! Yes a photo is so necessary!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the BEST husband ever. He told me to go take a nap he would wake me if anyone started to kid. He woke me up two hours later and said "I think Elvira's kids are hungry and she keeps beating me up when I help, I delivered Carmella's kids and got them fed though" nothing animal related is his thing so really surprised me he didn't get me as soon as he saw a body part.
But somehow I didn't get A picture of twilights kids, she had a huge black dapple paint buck and a red dapple buck. She is my daughters so I made her do everything while I made sure she did it right.
DJ had a single 








Cammie had a single buck (of course NOW the singles come!)








Elvira and a black headed buck, a black buck and a red doe








And Carmella with her bucks.....one will possibly be kept








Ok and because The picture of Bonnie's kid wasn't great here is a better one








Salteylove I do still have her!! My son was NOT giving her up. Which I am now kids then ok with that because most of my laboers are leaving this year  Trudy I keep looking at and I just don't think she is bred, shortcake and storm have decided to start hooking legs. Short cake, Sally's mom, has always been kinda nasty but calmed down after I cut about a inch off the tip of her horns so they were not so sharp but she has found a new way of being mean. So that will just leave me with Snow White and sally. I'm thinking about going to this fair that is semi close to me that sells kids breeding stock too and getting another pure lamancha. I don't know just yet though


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah so it is the more erect horns of the LaManchas causing issues? Bummer


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, their horns make more of a V then the boers. They both started out as very very low man and worked their way up and I think now it’s they think it’s time to get even. I LOVE my laboers!! Every single one of them and I love their kids, but I have to be honest with myself and really so many people are not fans of the no ears and 9 out of 10 times they are sale yard kids. Business wise they are not worth it. I am debating though on putting some duct tape down at the base of their horns so at least no broken legs (which hasn’t happened yet!) but having to do that for the rest of their life I’m not sure I’m up to that. I’m going to try it at least while they have kids on them so I guess maybe that will be the deciding point on if I should do it or just send them down the road. 
And on another note Cinderella just had twins. High winds and pouring rain and she goes lol
One thing I am NOT liking is most really are not giving me much signs of being close! So with this crazy weather I’ll be doing more checks tonight. We just need to get threw tonight and then we will have perfect mid to high 60 weather!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow! I am so exhausted reading your posts from last night until now! Whew! I didn't even go out to see the goats today  I'm still fighting off a virus in my ears and throat (17th day fighting it ugh!). I feel okay, but have ear congestion and voice is about 75% back. So... with the bitter cold I stayed in while hubby and kids tended goats today. I'll be out tomorrow morning and I dread the cold, but I'm so worried about the fur babies tonight, and praying they are staying warm. Thankful no does are kidding right now! 
I hope your weather gets better quickly! How many left now to kid? and how many kids on the ground now? I can't keep up lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, so many beautiful babies! Congratulations.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I lost count too. You stay so busy making My head swim.:dazed:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I can’t keep up either! I think I have 26 does left, I know for sure I have 32 kids lol my niece came over yesterday and she counted them all for me. I have just been writing down who kidded and what they had, that’s as far as keeping track of anything I have gotten. 
I’m sorry you still don’t feel good  but yes stay in out of the cold so you feel better! From everything I have gathered about your kids, they are pretty dang responsible, and well husband i am sure is too having you as a wife so let them handle them  I know it would drive me nuts too but you don’t have much longer till your kidding so you need to get better. 
Goofygoat thank you  
Last night looking at when everyone is due, since I didn’t think about the fact that I would be busy kidding when I put a deposit on a doe that needs to be picked up by the first of the month, I realized even though I have a lot less does I have really never kidded out so many does at one time. Usually it is spread out over 2 months. They will all be done in less then a month of when I started.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, all so cute. 

Your husband is so sweet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He really is. He has been trying to help me the best he can but is so out of his element. 
I got pics of twilights kids lol a black dapple paint buck and a red dapple doe








Ginger had twin does








Gigi had a single dapple buck and I grafted one of Elvira's kids on her. Gigi is my pooled Boer 








Fancy had triplets, a paint buckling and a paint and traditional does








And Godiva had a doelings, which I'm ok with a single since she only has one working teat after her triplets chewed her up and she got mastitis.








Everyone has been so good at no late night kids and hopefully they keep it up! All the stalls are full and I had to kick Bonnie out of her stall for Godiva so she has the whole laneway to herself. 
Gotta tell on myself lol so I looked into Pebbles stall and she had 3 kids with her. I picked the extra up and I said oh I think this is Carmella's buck. I looked and it was a doe. I walked down checking stalls to see if I could remember who this red dapple paint doeling belonged to. Got to Carmella's stall and only one kid. So it seems Carmella actually had a buck and a doe. I lost their sire and am keeping a buckling out of him so kinda bummed I went from 2 bucklings to choose from down to 1, although I do have another fullblood doe bred to him so hopefully she has a buck or two in there. But it was still kinda funny and I had to laugh at myself and will now be double checking their sex lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're all so beautiful! I especially am drawn to the markings on Godiva's doeling the little mirror spots are too cute.
Congratulations once again on your newest kids.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my word, last time I was on this thread, you had like 40 more to go now 26 more to go, it's only been a short few days! you've been busy!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

All of your kids are so pretty!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

"Only 26 left" lol. That's my TOTAL head count this year...... It's going to be a baby-palooza there!

Loving all the dapples! Ugh, I want it to be baby time here so bad after reading all these waiting room threads....well, maybe not right now. It was 2 outside this morning....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goofygoat isn’t she adorable!!! Godivas last year doeling looked exactly like this one, I sold her to a friend and every time I see that little doe I regret selling her. I am pretty sure she will be a keeper 
Jumbillee they are going so fast! I got a little overwhelmed when I realized on day 4 that it had only been 4 days! It’s actually going very well and I have only had two goats go at once twice now. One I didn’t even know until I heard a kid out in the pen lol it’s when they literally all go at once when it drags me down fast. 
Dwarf dad thank you. I am so far so pleased with all the kids. Not just color but being active and healthy. Knock on wood so far I have only had the one rough delivery.
Lstein that’s right! You got your dapple buck right?! Forgive me if I’m just brain dead and that’s not you lol but I’m pretty sure it is and if so I can’t wait to see what that guy produces! I am very much impressed with that buck. And no, no babies in 2 degrees lol I’m not sure how people can kid out in those temps. I was a nervous wreck last night because it was 32 lol and I was so worried about finding frozen kids. And ok I wasn’t happy about going out there myself to check.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yup that's me.

We decided to try and get one more years worth of potential replacement doelings out of our senior buck this year, so we didn't use the dapple guy. No dapples for us this year.  

Next year though, they are allllll his.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All, are so nice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you toth! I actually have a question for you! Folded ears! So I decided I would get down and dirty fixing them and so I had one with folded ears. I tried to rip but nothing rippled. I’m not sure if there really was any skin together or if it was simply just folded. So what would one do on those? I’ll get a picture in a little bit, it’s not a big deal on this kid but I would like to learn how to fix this!
Lstein you are stronger then I am lol I wouldn’t have been able to help myself and I would have given him at least one lol just the 5 month wait on seeing what a buck will give kills me. But I do totally understand your plan! And it’s a good plan, I just don’t do waiting well lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Horizontal fold with no connection? 

Cut two pieces of of cardboard in a half circle shape (like the bottom of the ear), put one on either side of the ear, duct tape. Make sure the cardboard is slightly bigger than the ear so you aren't taking the ear edges. If it's a strong fold then some weight in the duct tape (quarters or other metal) can help. 

By the time the cardboard gets ruined and falls off should be good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome!!! Thank you salteylove! The one kid was born a few days ago will it still work? Well I guess it wouldn't hurt to try either way but is it best to do it when they are still super new? 
Today was a good day! I actually had time to clean up their pen and a few stalls today lol spanky had triplets early this morning a black dapple and black doelings and a traditional buckling.















Tiger lilly went into labor and I moved her to a stall and went and helped my dad for all of 10 minutes and she had a buckling. I tried to give her Spankys buckling but it was too late and she knew she only had 1








And sissy had twin doelings















That little dapple girl I think hit the ground running! I went in to restock my bag with towels right after she had the first one and went back out and she wasn't just born but somehow got out of her stall and was cruising down the laneway! She had good hanging off her and she was off! It made me laugh so hard, all the other kids were trying to figure out what was wrong with her lol she looked like a little swamp monster


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Send that little swamp monster to me!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Holy crap you have such an array of colors!! So many healthy babies  I love it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Taping down a really hard flip will not correct, it must be pulled apart. Or it may flip after time again.

Some take a lot of force to rip them. 
For all the years I get them on and off, I have never torn it to where a hole in them. 
I grip close to the fold and pull hard, I will try in the middle area, if that doesn't work, I go to another area and try. 
I wait until the kid is dry, because when they are wet, you can't get a good grip on the ear. 
It is usually around 2 to 3 days old I do it.

After I rip them, I use gorilla tape in strips and tape the ear straight and be sure not to cover the rip area. I want it exposed to the air. 
After I see it is set straight, I will put iodine on it or blue spray. Don't put it on before or the tape wont stick. 

I don't like to use a blade to cut it, in fear I will cut in the wrong area. 

Being at this age, it is the easiest time to tear the ear apart, if we wait too long, it will get tougher.

Some ears are really wrinkled(wavy) so it makes the ear flip a bit, with those tapping/bracing the ear works. Leave it on for a week. 
Remove and see, if it is fine, leave it off, if it still flippy re-tape it straight. 

To be able to tell, look on the opposite side of the ear, there, you will see a raised ridge of the fold there, if it is indeed a fold in the ear.
If it is not, you feel the area and feel no ridge there, just a pronounced inward curve.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

You just keep pumping out the beautiful kids. How is the one with bent legs?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I might try it this year, ripping their ears (we always get a couple) but for whatever reason that makes me cringe just thinking about it. Not sure why lol.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Lstein said:


> I might try it this year, ripping their ears (we always get a couple) but for whatever reason that makes me cringe just thinking about it. Not sure why lol.


Oh I'm with you! I never ever rip an attached horizontal fold. I think it's pretty cruel! But once in a while, I will tape a non-attached one to correct it. It's true that debris can build up in a fold and even cause irritation or infection later!

Overall Boer ear genetics really really interest me. In the U.S. we are getting further and further away from the very large/wide/long and free hanging South African ear style and you see more erectness/forward pointing with more ear control.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goat scout I think I’m officially naming her that too lol I’ll probably have to keep her or send to you because I might get funny looks over her name lol
Wifeor1- his legs are still messed up but he hobbles around really well and doesn’t seem to bother him. I think once it dries out more I think I’m going to let them out of their stall. Mom is being supper attentive to him and his adopted sister really wants out. I was thinking that might encourage him to walk around more if he wants to. 
Thank you toth! I tried when he was wet but I don’t think there is anything to rip, it’s like the cartilage is bent. Godivas I noticed this morning was bent too, I’ll have to look at that and maybe get a pic if it looks like the skin is together and see what you think.
I was the same way on the folds, I cringed when I heard people talk about ripping the ears (even though I can tag a ear without blinking) but I have a doe with a folded ear and it swelled up. When I looked inside the fold it was full of foxtails and they were burrowing into her poor ear and it was so infected. Now I can see why people fix them, granted she has been the only one I have ever had a issue with and I’ve had a handful of does with at least one folded ear over the years.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way too much cuteness!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you  but they were very overwhelming today so I don't find any of them cute lol ok I still do  just not the one in my shower yelling up a storm because I have to get her on a bottle because I'm giving her to my niece and I'm out of stall...... that one is not cute at all lol
Ohhhhhhh salteyloveeeeeee!!! Not the best pictures but storm was the only one to kid today, she FINALLY gave me my good traditional color with no ears!! Not the best pics but a little girl and boy


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Ohhhhhhh salteyloveeeeeee!!! Not the best pictures but storm was the only one to kid today, she FINALLY gave me my good traditional color with no ears!! Not the best pics but a little girl and boy


SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! look at them!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Christmas all over again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you toth! I tried when he was wet but I don't think there is anything to rip, it's like the cartilage is bent. Godivas I noticed this morning was bent too, I'll have to look at that and maybe get a pic if it looks like the skin is together and see what you think.
> I was the same way on the folds, I cringed when I heard people talk about ripping the ears (even though I can tag a ear without blinking) but I have a doe with a folded ear and it swelled up. When I looked inside the fold it was full of foxtails and they were burrowing into her poor ear and it was so infected. Now I can see why people fix them, granted she has been the only one I have ever had a issue with and I've had a handful of does with at least one folded ear over the years.


If you see a ridge look, on the other side of the ear flip, that indicates it needs to be ripped apart in that area. 
If you don't see that ridge, it isn't attached by skin.
When they are wet, you cannot get a good enough hold to rip it.

I hate doing it, don't get me wrong, but, I like the look better with the fold gone and of course I remove later issues. 
I hate the screams while ripping them, but they get over it really quick.

IMO, it is crueler not to do it. To allow issues to arrive later in life and a constant battle in certain conditions and area's they are living in.
Foxtails are horrible and do cause major issues. Wet area's can cause moisture to remain in the fold causing issues. 
Bugs are another issue as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm not sure about these folds. I thought for sure that they were folded enough I had to rip the skin but nothing rips and I can't see where the skin is even attached. I got a few taped with the cardboard so I'll see how that goes. Now that I said I didn't have many I have a bunch lol I'll either get it figured out or they will have folds. 
Salteylove still not the best pictures but here is the boy







and the girl ended up having black dairy lines on her face :/ so not my deep red like the boy that I wanted but she is still cute!








I've been busy getting kids tagged, won't be letting them out of stalls without them again! That was fun figuring out who was who lol and giving does copper boluses so didn't get the kids that were born yesterday posted.......ok ok maybe I was also hoping their sex would change over night lol but I wanted a buck out of this doe SO BADLY! And the first time ever she gave me girls, very beautiful girls but not a buck 















And Snow White, my other laboer has triplets this morning. A dapple boy, a dapple head girl and a lamancha boy






















So if the one doe didn't settle (99.9% sure she didn't) I have 14 left.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Your on the downhill side now. Congratulations


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel lol I'm excited for the end so I can do nothing but enjoy the babies. They are all so very friendly! Since I didn't get a boy from puzzle this is the little guy I'm watching for a replacement buck. He definitely has the personality going for him just hope he is something when he gets older


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> I can see the light at the end of the tunnel lol I'm excited for the end so I can do nothing but enjoy the babies. They are all so very friendly! Since I didn't get a boy from puzzle this is the little guy I'm watching for a replacement buck. He definitely has the personality going for him just hope he is something when he gets older
> View attachment 145079


His little lip! Adorable!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I can see the light at the end of the tunnel lol I'm excited for the end so I can do nothing but enjoy the babies. They are all so very friendly! Since I didn't get a boy from puzzle this is the little guy I'm watching for a replacement buck. He definitely has the personality going for him just hope he is something when he gets older
> View attachment 145079


He looks like he is blubbering at you already!
That buckling that you and Salty were squealing for is just as cute as can be.(I used to never say "cute" about anything. Y'all have corrupted me.)lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol he loves me already, he was trying to nibble me but he is a blubbering fool already. He wasn’t even 24 hours and he was blubbering at his sister. I just hope he ends up being a stocky boy. He has big shoes to fill. 
Oh you know it wasn’t us that corrupted you but all the baby goats everyone posts! I have had all kinds of baby animals and I swear nothing beats kids! I’m not sure if those lamanchas are just so ugly they are cute but if I went into milk goats lamanchas would be what my pasture would be full of.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Snow Whites elf ear buckling looks studly and stocky!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol he loves me already, he was trying to nibble me but he is a blubbering fool already. He wasn't even 24 hours and he was blubbering at his sister. I just hope he ends up being a stocky boy. He has big shoes to fill.
> Oh you know it wasn't us that corrupted you but all the baby goats everyone posts! I have had all kinds of baby animals and I swear nothing beats kids! I'm not sure if those lamanchas are just so ugly they are cute but if I went into milk goats lamanchas would be what my pasture would be full of.


I believe you're right, it's the kids! I am so new to goats, that I didn't know there was such a thing as a goat breed with tiny ears. Until I got on here.
I don't know how many people all of you have educated, but I am appreciating every minute that I get to be on this forum.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it was so funny that he was so much more sticky then his Boer looking siblings lol I think in this case I’m going to pull either the girl or boy with ears to sell to my friend as a bottle kid. 
Dwarf dad a lot of people don’t know about those ears! My brother and his girlfriend are visiting and she went out to look at the babies. She saw Snow White and said “awwww poor girl was she born with ears like that” lol I don’t know why but I have always loved the little ears. I remember going to the sale yard that sells every animal and the goats were right out front and loving those little ears. Which is funny because I also love long ears. I love hound dogs and Brahma cows (only the looks) and I had mini lops as a kid and we have a English lop now. I guess I just don’t like mid sized ears is what it comes down to lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

You'd love my ears then. Left one sticks almost straight out, right one tucked.
Craniotomy and the left side of my face and head paralyzed and relaxed. It sort of slid around so ear sticks out.lol Looks like a satelite dish, hanging out there No emoji for that.lol
No harm, little kids freak out when I wiggle just one ear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All so adorable. 

Yeah, if there are no folds, all you can do is tape it straight for a week or so and see if it stays straight, some don't, some do. 
But if it isn't attached, at least it won't be as bad with issues. You can get to it if you have to. 
I have had some have a indentation in the ear, making it flip up. The ear was so long and there was no fold mark on the other side. 
So I tape it for 1 week, removed it and it was a curly ear(like a J ) so I thought well, that is cute for a girl, she has the dew. LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If my son saw you wiggle one ear he would spend the next year trying to make one one of his ears move! He has been obsessed with trying to learn to raise just one eye brow for as long as I can remember lol 
OMG Pam! I did it! This little ear on this girl







I looked and said hey let's see and it did rip! It was NOT that bad at all! She yelled once and it was done. Now I can see the difference! And she is the only one that had it folded and grown together. 
Of course I did it in front of my niece and she now thinks I'm the cruelest person in the world, even after she watched me disbud her doeling


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

She is a cute little girl, too. And she knows it.lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love her, she is adorable. 

So happy you figured it out. :goodjob:
I know it is awful how they scream, but they get over it very quickly.

There has been some here and there, who I have to rip again, because I didn't rip enough. 
Fixing it, when that young like that, the ear cartilage is soft at that point, so it rips easier.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She was supposed to be my replacement buck  but she is perfect (now lol) and healthy so I can’t complain. 
No I was shocked on how not just easy it was but how well she took it! The kids take ear tagging way worse then that! 
And now I get to turn my alarms off and sleep threw the night for about a week! Kenzie had a red buckling and a dapple paint doeling. I am SO excited for a full night of sleep and get down and dirty playing with babies. For some reason they are much sweeter then usual. We will see if they keep it up lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is wonderful you figured it out.
The trick is wait for them to dry well, then grab close in to the area, then rip. Be sure to rip all that is folded as possible.
Or it can possibly fold up again.
Had that happen after a week of being taped.
I removed the tape and after a few days, it began to refold, I then ripped it again and it did rip more, then was fine after re- taping and healing.

Yes, they do act worse at tattooing time. 

Sleep and rest is a good thing, LOL.
We all know how exhausting it can be.
Well deserved.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 2!!! 
Polly has a red headed doe, a paint doe and a black headed buck.








Xena has a black buck, a red dapple buck and a red doeling 






















And Gadget was a slacker and had a tiny black dapple buck and a black doelin


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

More cuteness! Are they all Diesel's kids?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you but I don't have a Diesel 
But all the kids are by 4 different sires








Gizmo, this is my home grown baby. 








Mister








Yoshi








And Jack


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful babies and bucks!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on all those adorable kids!
Wow, the size of that first buck ...he's huge!
I love all your dapples they're great looking.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So much cuteness. How many are left to kid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A whole herd of adorable!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you but I don't have a Diesel
> But all the kids are by 4 different sires
> View attachment 146203
> 
> ...


I am so sorry. There goes my dain bramage again. Somehow, in my head, you and spidy1 are the same.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Your bucks are impressive, especially Gizmo. Is Gizmo a Boer cross.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh dwarf dad don’t even worry, my mind is so far gone at the moment I’m not sure I’ll ever find it lol but no Gizmo, and the other boys, are 100% Boer. He is a massive boy! He’s not just solid but he is so tall as well, and he is the most gentle thing you will ever meet. 
Wifeof1 I have 10 more to go. I don’t think Trudy is bred and Diva aborted last week :/ so they will be heading to the sale after I’m done kidding. I have one unknown due date and I don’t think she is very close, so not counting her they should be done in 12 days. Probably next week since we have a huge cold storm coming in


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanx. I asked about Gizmo because of his horns. I just didn't realize some Boer horns don't do the under curl.
I am sure you are counting down enthusiastically for the end.lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Thanx. I asked about Gizmo because of his horns. I just didn't realize some Boer horns don't do the under curl.
> I am sure you are counting down enthusiastically for the end.lol


Toth might have to chime In on if his horns are correct or not, but a boer bucks horns should go back and curl under before going out. If you look at his they do, just not a whole lot. He will be 8 this year but if you look at misters,, he passed away this year but his horns were well on the way of looking the same. In the pictures there's about a 4 year age difference


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I had saved these a long time ago, I can't remember the source unfortunately


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good info there.
So going by the description, looks to be X.

However, you cannot determine how they will grow and move when mature.
I don't pay much attention to that especially with your buck, the way he is, unless they cause issues.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you saltey! I was looking for a picture but the only thing I could find was ABGAs site saying the horns should grow back with a slight curl before going out. 
The horns on all the boys dont cause a issue but they all do have hair missing from where when the head turns the hair is rubbed off. For that I actually really detest Boer buck horns. Even on jack, who was shown and passed inspection has it. To be honest my ideal horn set on a buck would be something along the lines of the one with two Xs lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

After waiting for 7 kiddings for a girl out of nutters yesterday she gave me this beautiful little girl








And this little dapple headed buckling 








I almost sold her last year because she didn't keep weight on like I would have liked and her twins didn't grow well, usually neither is a issue but she is older, but decided it was worth a shot to try her one last time. So I will be pulling the doeling to bottle feed and pampering her........unless she keeps attacking me then she can leave once her kid gets a little bigger! My poor legs are sporting some beautiful black and blue colors :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool saddle Nutter's doeling has - she needs a horse name! Or a brand of saddle! 

And your bruises are only prudent since her name is Nutter after all right ...?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s a great idea!!!! I’m gonna have to think on one! I think i finally came up with a name for the buckling lol I wanted a manly name, it’s not set in stone but I think Titan. Then I have Prissy, because she is a prissy girl, I’m not good at names lol
Yes Nutters is NUTS! The story on her is I sold her, she has a enlarged clitoris that I didn’t notice at the time. The lady I sold her to I think thought she was a dud and told me she was allergic to her alfalfa hay would I take her back. I said yes. But she was a sweet little girl when I sold her and came back just nuts. Over the years she has calmed down except for when she has kids. This year, probably because she is older, just seems to be worse. Maybe she knows I’m going to take her kid. Ok now to go look up saddle brands!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yesterday patches had two bucklings 
















And shortcake had a buck and Doeling, with ears this time lol 















SO close to being done! It's pouring and the wind is crazy today so I'm sure they are going to keep me busy today :/ although they have been pretty good about not kidding on crazy weather days or when it freezes so maybe they will keep it up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All so adorable. :inlove:

Love the name.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bella and cherry had twins last night. I'm disgusted with them since they didn't just decide to be the first to kid at night they picked the coldest night so far to do it! So I didn't get pictures......lol no I was busy and only going off three hours of sleep because of them and my dog having a seizure last night (and calling around to try and make a vet appointment!) AND because my Jersey Girl was a good girl and had a nice long legged single bull calf  bought it might be nice to throw you all for a loop on this one! No dapples but that's ok he has beautiful grey eyes and most of all he makes his mama happy because this is the first calf she has ever got to keep. My dad bought her for me last year for my bottle calf








And I named Nutters Doeling Dakota (Tahoe Dakota on paper) it was the only saddle name that sounded girlish lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on all the healthy sets of twins and your new calf!

I LOVE the name Dakota and Titan is super cool too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! I wish he was a girl but he’s healthy so I’ll take it. I’m really excited that here in a few days I don’t have to buy milk any more lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I am dying over all of these gorgeous babies!! And so happy for you that you have had so many healthy babies and doting mamas! 

Does anyone have a picture of the cardboard/tape situation for baby ears?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous babies as usual


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute calf!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys! I still never got pics of the 4 kids :/ I'm a slacker lol but no kids the last 2 days which is ok because all my heat lamps burnt out at once so I had to go to town today! 
Cbrossard this is NOT my kid but I did a fast search on here and took a screen shot of a kid with its ear tapped


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cherry Bombs dapple buck and red paint with a few spots doeling








Bella (my daughters show doe) red paint buck








And black doeling








And sparkles had a red doeling, a red dapple paint doeling and a black dapple buckling















And Snuggles my alpine had a buck and doe but I'll have to get pics in the morning since I had food on my mind not pictures when she got done lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute babies! Some doelings!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think right now doelings are still in the lead for me. We will see what the end brings though, it’s been 50/50 or just a few does more the last few years.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good deal! You need to throw some of that mojo to Goat Scout.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I will share it with whoever wants it lol I really don’t care one way or another what I have. One doe I really wanted boys out of failed me, but it’s not the end of the world because at least I have Titan to possibly keep, the other doe was just my first choice to keep a replacement buck out of. But the way I look at it is the less girls the less I will keep lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am in love. :inlove:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is the alpines big twins, the dark is a boy and the light color is a girl 








And Jasmine had a single buckling








Now I'm just down to 3 to do!! Almost there! And after Gypsy gave me mixed signals all night long I'm ready for it lol
But I counted and I'm at 38 bucks and 40 does right at this moment


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

*cough cough* photo of Sally two-face *cough cough*

Best of luck with the last three does Jessie! I really can't wait to see some of your photos of the kids growing! Are you still planning on keeping all your remaining breeding bucks this year after seeing the kids?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know I know I’m sorry :/ she is a very in your face doe and will see me coming from a mile away and it’s like “mom! Mom! Hey mom! Right here” lol but if it stops raining today I will get you a picture, it just may not be a good picture. 
Well I’ve had bad luck with bucks this year  I lost jack and Mister. I was going to have to move mister along anyways I used him for 4 years. Jack was a rough one, I only got 2 years out of him and sold all but one doeling last year. So that’s why I’m watching Titan, he is out of Jack. Yoshi I detest him. I want the fence jumper gone but every time I go to sell him something comes up. I lost the 2 so bad to keep him. Then I put a deposit on a 18 month old Dark Mark son and was going to sell him again but I had a yearling in heat a few weeks ago and Gizmo didn’t pay her any attention so I don’t know if he is officially too old or if it’s because he simply isn’t in rut but I have to hang onto him for now. But I bought semen and will AI my 100% does and hoping that I get a buckling out of that and then no matter what I’m sending him down the road. I did learn a very hard lesson this year and from now on will be keeping a buck kid out of my bucks, if anything just until their sire settles their does the next year or maybe just get them collected. 
And as soon as this storm passes I’ll get some pictures of some kids. I did get some awhile ago before Mother Nature lost her mind if your on FB it’s under Anderson ranch boers but I really need to get updated pictures


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry It poured down all day and I didn't get a picture  and Gypsy drove me nuts today waiting on kids then thinking she was going to die after so operation pictures will be on for tomorrow. 
But here is Gypsys bucks








This right here is a perfect example of why I LOVE playing with colors. It's not that everyone will come out with spots, which I do like spots, it's that you really never know what your going to get from kid to kid or even year to year. Sire is the black dapple buck and Gypsy is a loud dapple paint and they had the black dapple which seems like a very logical thing to have but then a black head thrown in lol and I'm just fine with that because it keeps things exciting


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The dapples are pretty, the black headed are cool. I think they look right, you know. The contrast between full white to full black with a traditional look instead of busy.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Were there problems with delivery or Gypsy was just being dramatic? 

I'm quite partial to black traditional!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! I hope Gypsy is alright.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The black head was HUGE and I had to help her. she had a hard time getting up after but it wasn’t the hardest pull I have ever had to do. After these was some strange discharge and then a odd thing attached to the placenta. I made a post about it and it seems it was just fat :/ I will have to figure something out so Joshua (my son) can still show her but also have some kind of diet plan to her I guess. 
I guess they do kinda go together just right. I never looked at it like that.
I like black heads too. They just always look so clean. My favorite is black paints and solid reds though. Dapples are cool but they can also mess with the eyes depending on where the spots are they can make the body look odd. 
And thank you. Gypsy is acting fine and just over the mood about her kids. She is kinda a air head of a goat and usually does her own thing so she is always over the moon when she kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

All your kids are beautiful. I love,love,love dapples....and black heads...and paints...and traditionals lol...well, you get what i mean!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol baby goats, it comes down to simply loving baby goats lol although I have to say watching videos of little Nigerian baby’s bounce along and my heart just melts. Maybe when I get old and can’t handle my boers any more that’s what I’ll start raising


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well Lolly was on day 142 today at the earliest and I walked out to find her with a massive head hanging out of her  she’s my other alpine. I called my parents to come help me since I couldn’t hold her still and pull. It was rough and I was almost ready to cut it’s head off to get to the legs but my mom brought up a good point of a jagged bone cutting her up when I pushed it back in but we did get it out, of course dead. Poor Lolly just feel to the ground after and curled her head around so I raced over to Sparkles pen and took one of her kids and rubbed the dead kid on it and gave it to her. That got her a little more lively. She didn’t feel good most of the day but passed the placenta which gave me hope. She got a shot of banamine, dosed on the high side and by this evening she was loving on her new baby and telling me all about her kid. 
So my one and only lost kid, not counting the aborted kid  I’ve only had to help on 3 does and 2 were heads only with GIANT kids, the third was a big kid with just one leg. I detest heads only. They are the hardest ones for me even when they are smaller kids. 
But fingers crossed on the last doe, then I am done done done! I don’t have a due date on her, but I’m playing it safe and back to my every 3 hour nightly checks


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Well Lolly was on day 142 today at the earliest and I walked out to find her with a massive head hanging out of her  she's my other alpine. I called my parents to come help me since I couldn't hold her still and pull. It was rough and I was almost ready to cut it's head off to get to the legs but my mom brought up a good point of a jagged bone cutting her up when I pushed it back in but we did get it out, of course dead. Poor Lolly just feel to the ground after and curled her head around so I raced over to Sparkles pen and took one of her kids and rubbed the dead kid on it and gave it to her. That got her a little more lively. She didn't feel good most of the day but passed the placenta which gave me hope. She got a shot of banamine, dosed on the high side and by this evening she was loving on her new baby and telling me all about her kid.
> So my one and only lost kid, not counting the aborted kid  I've only had to help on 3 does and 2 were heads only with GIANT kids, the third was a big kid with just one leg. I detest heads only. They are the hardest ones for me even when they are smaller kids.
> But fingers crossed on the last doe, then I am done done done! I don't have a due date on her, but I'm playing it safe and back to my every 3 hour nightly checks


Sorry about the kid but amazing quick thinkin on gettin her another kid to love! Glad she is chatterin all bout her hard works.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is ok and has a kid to love on. Sorry you lost one.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry you lost that kid. I hope Lolly continues to gain strength and enjoys her "new baby".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hate loss, I am so sorry. 

Prayers for Lolly.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I am still waiting on princess Anna. No clue when she is going to kid, probably the last possible day the bucks were in with the does lol but i did get some updated pics of kids yesterday since we finally had a nice warm and sunny day. 
First off Titan who so far am pleased with. I am still not OMG impressed with his width but I keep reminding myself that he's just a baby and I haven't set up theme creep feeder so he is just on milk right now.















And here are some of the other kids 








Carmella and jacks doeling








Snow whites buckling 








Puzzles doeling















Puzzles other doeling. I'm going to either keep one or both of them








Storms doeling








Sissy's doeling aka my swamp monster. She is going to be a market kid at a fair  








Sissy's other doeling















Tiger Lilly's buckling. I made the kids pick wethers out of does they have wanted to keep over the years, trying to teach them why we don't keep the small framed less then perfect kids and this is my sons wether. So this is my sons market wether this year








Spanys doeling








Gingers doeling 








Gingers other doeling








Elvira's doeling. I think she knew I had planned on selling her this year so she is doing a great job on her kids 








Elvira's buckling 








Cammies buckling








Twilights buckling
















Bonnie's doeling. I'm keeping her 








Thunders buckling 








Oreos buckling








Taffy's buckling








Rainbow dashs doeling








Bootsies doeling








And bugs buckling
And we will get rain for the next week so unless the princess has kids that's all for now


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Beautiful kids! I was going through pictures in amazement at the coloring on your well built goats. They look great in all ways to me.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow! Fantastic kids. :great: :goodjob:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys! I am pretty happy all around with this years kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Toth!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

